# I will be Showing This Girl This YEar :D



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Meet Missy, lol. Her and her mom-lady and the skin kids came over yesterday. I haven't seen them in a while, but Orion got to have tons of fun with her 

checkin out the springpole - 
















And a miss  - 








I love this setting on my camera - 








Stalking Orion, lol - 

























Just thought I would share


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like her- nice shape


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Freddie, her owner has been working really ahrd with her, and since she finally got her paperwork I can show her this year, at 4 years old she does look awesome 

Thanks Lauren, she is a really awesome little girl


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww what a super looking little girl. I will waiting to hear about your showing updates.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Sharon, I really do think she will do well, she is in awesome shape and I think she looks darn good  Sooo excited, only thing is her and Phoebe are int he same age class


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great looking girl.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Holly, I wish I had gotten better pics of her "stacked" but there will be plenty of show pics


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice looking, she looks to be in good shape!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think she is Dave, she is an outstanding little girl, the owner is new to APBT's when she got Missy she had a mix pit, but he was nothing like this little girl  Her owner has come a long ways since she has gotten her, and she is really excited for her to be showing finally


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love those ears!!! I like her, she has a nice shape! Can't wait to see her at the shows!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Stacia, she looks really good and yeah you'll get to meet her at the LA show, then Georgetown, then Norman, and for sure at Nationals


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NICE! what a good looking dog. great structure


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thansk Trev, she is a really amazing girl  I hope she does well in confirmation


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Tye I love her  I just know she's gunna do a great job  Ooooo I want more pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I will have to see if I can find some, she has been coming to my house for a while now, I used to be her mom-lady's nanny til she became a stay at home mom. Thanks girl


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful girl! Love those ears  Best of luck with her!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you I am really excited to be showing her this year


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She is pretty, I look forward to seeing her. I think we will probably only see you guys ate the Norman show and for sure nationals.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Rudy how is your wife doing btw?? Y'all are expecting a baby then right? OOo I look forward to seeing her  And yes I will be at Norman and for sure Nationals, will be my first nationals ever  Thank you I appreciate the feedback from you all


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

shes purdy


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Rudy how is your wife doing btw?? Y'all are expecting a baby then right? OOo I look forward to seeing her  And yes I will be at Norman and for sure Nationals, will be my first nationals ever  Thank you I appreciate the feedback from you all


Yeah actually she is due in the next couple of weeks. That is why I have not been posting much. But we are kind of snowed in at the moment. So the first show we attend will be our, then Norman, then maybe a couple of the close shows. And deafeningly nationals. So we will see you around. Plus we will just start showing our girl Zoey.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thansk Freddie 

Rudy - wow a couple of weeks, I hope to see pics when she gets ehre  ((hugs)) to you all. And when is y'all's show where you are?? Maybe I can make that one as well, but who knows, I will have to see about finances, lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

April 16 and 17th Kellyville Ok three show weekend.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome, that is like 2 weeks after our show, I will try to make that one as well, we shall see. Thank you I marked my calendar, Loretta and I were just talkin bout this show the other day


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

New cuzzie?? Yayyyy!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes a new cuzzie, lol, she will be here fo rlove whenever ya need it, she is an awesome litle girl


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I missed this! Super awesome! Good luck Tye!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww thanks Aimee, I am really excited


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She's a pretty gal!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks POP, coming from you that means a lot


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> awesome, that is like 2 weeks after our show, I will try to make that one as well, we shall see. Thank you I marked my calendar, Loretta and I were just talkin bout this show the other day


Yeah assuming that I am thinking of the the right person she usually makes our shows.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Roses and THorns, Rudy, that is Loretta, lol, sorry I forget not everyone knows everyone by names and such  hahah we do cause you saw me but never said hi 


hahahaha


----------

